# HELP! Puppy got bit or stung!



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Our 18 week puppy came in screaming, it took us awhile to figure out no legs were broken and still trying to see what was wrong. She would scream if we tried to open her mouth and was breathing funny. Called the emergency vet. Her lip is swelling huge so we gave her a benadryl. Glad to see nothing was broken! How much Benadryl can we give her, the vet wasn't very helpful and DH freaked out and is now holding her on a "princess pillow".


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I would be more concerned about the breathing than some swelling. Is she breathing heavy from the pain or is she having real difficulty breathing? If my dog was having breathing problems, I'd definitely take her in to the ER vet. Also, do you see a stinger? Since we heard of a Hav pup bitten by a brown recluse with some serious consequences, I would want to know what the bite was from. If your dog settles down and the breathing becomes normal, then the antihistamine should help along with a little ice on the sting. But I wouldn't hesitate to take her in, especially if her breathing is not right.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

How much does your puppy weigh? 

When Sissy was about that age the vet told me I could give her 1/2 a child's chewable benadryl. 

We broke the whole in half and then cut the half in half - (only gave 1/2 of the whole tablet) and dipped it in a little peanut butter. She would take it right away.

Sometimes we would roll it in a little bread.

Poor baby sure hope she is ok - if the breathing problems continue I would take her to after hours.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Your puppy is still very young - if the Benedryl doesn't settle her down within an hour, please, please, make the trip to the vet. Also a paste of baking soda and water can help pull out the venom and make it less painful. I did that for one of my dogs who got stung and it really helped very quickly. He weighed about 24 pounds so it wasn't so lethal.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Addrain,
I have never given benadryl to my dogs, but here is a thread that was a while ago that has some information about dosage....hope it helps.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3231&highlight=benadryl


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Addrian...how is your puppy today????


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

OK, she obviously was stung... multiple times! So it must have been a hornet or something. One on her lip and one on her back. Poor girl. She came running through the doggie door screaming. It took us a good 10 minutes to figure out nothing was broken because she would just lay down and scream, she wouldn't walk. Then her throat was gurgling with her screams so I tried to open her mouth and she would scream harder and clench her mouth shut. I was afraid she got stung on the tongue but gave her 1/2 a bendadryl right away. Poor baby, her lip swelled so huge! She was upset for a good 2 hours and then we got her calmed down. She is still skitish this morning but hopefully will snap out of it! Thanks for your responses.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You've all been through the wringer! Give her a gentle hug from us.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

poor baby, glad to here she is better this morning.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking in--how is she doing today?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes, glad to hear she is doing better. Make sure to check your yard for a nest.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

My cousin is allergic to bee stings and has to carry an epi pen....do they have something like that for dogs?? If so get some to keep it with you. (I hear each time you are stung the toxin reacts stronger???)


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, poor baby! I'm sure that was not a fun afternoon.

One of my Havs has allergies, and on bad days Benadryl really helps. My Vet said i could give him 12.5 mg. He is 14 lbs. I purchase regular Benadryl in 25mg tablets and use a pill slicer to cut them in 1/2. I roll it in a little piece of cheese.


----------

